# Auger takes a few minutes before it turns



## MikeBoston (Feb 12, 2013)

I have husqvarna 10530 when first started it take a couple of minutes before the auger will trun. also had the left wheel take a few minutes also to engage...any help would be great..oh also.finger triggers stick, do i lube them with wd40 by the wheels??? thanks again


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I don't have that blower so I know no particulars on it but the first thing I'd check would be the belts for condition and the idlers for adjustment.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF, glad you joined us and thanks for your question.

I looked at this manual when I googled your model. 
http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSO/HUSO2006_USen/HUSO2006_USen_O0602078_.pdf
See if it's like yours. I does say in the trouble shooting section that what you are describing can be caused by loose or worn belts. The manual goes a long way to explain how to check them and change them.

I don't see anything in particular about the direction cables, but WD-40 is a water repellent, so it probably couldn't hurt.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

On my old 16530E, my triggers would also "stick". Turns out water would get into the cable at the bottom and then freeze when being stored, the same would happen to the remote deflector cable. I would go to use both the next day and neither would work very well. 

I would remove the black plastic covers, which cover the wheel interlock mechanics and lubricate the whole wheel lock/unlock mechanism. I would do the same to the cables.


----------



## Doug_LV (Jan 25, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> On my old 16530E, my triggers would also "stick". Turns out water would get into the cable at the bottom and then freeze when being stored, the same would happen to the remote deflector cable. I would go to use both the next day and neither would work very well.
> 
> I would remove the black plastic covers, which cover the wheel interlock mechanics and lubricate the whole wheel lock/unlock mechanism. I would do the same to the cables.


Agreed. I have a 10530 as well with the same sticking problems. Lube the wheel lock mechanism with 10w40 or even grease to stop the sticking.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Doug_LV said:


> Lube the wheel lock mechanism with 10w40 or even grease to stop the sticking.


WD40 was designed for *W*ater *D*isplacement. It works great for coating an ignition wire that might be shorting due to age and cracking. Works good inside a distributor cap to dry and clean, same with rotors and points. But around snowblowers it's best used to wipe them down if you're short on wax. WD40 doesn't do a good job of lubricating and isn't a water repellent. Well,,, it repells water but not as well as regular oil would or even wax.

It's used a lot to clean and wipe down tools because it dries up. That's good for some things but bad for others. With a sticky mechanism you want to use an oil or lubricant that will stay there and protect. Oil is just perfect for that and if you need a penetrant, PB Blaster is a better choice than WD40 ever will be.
Just my humble opinion but a lot of experience in there too.


----------



## Doug_LV (Jan 25, 2014)

I had the same problem with the auger slow to get moving on my 10530. After the big 2 part snowstorm we had here in NJ, my machine ingested the dreaded buried newspaper and I heard a ringing sound which alerted me to stop and check. After pulling out the jam, and the next day, I had the same problem. I replaced the belt and it's business as usual now!


----------



## Opticalmike (Feb 19, 2014)

Doug_LV said:


> I had the same problem with the auger slow to get moving on my 10530. After the big 2 part snowstorm we had here in NJ, my machine ingested the dreaded buried newspaper and I heard a ringing sound which alerted me to stop and check. After pulling out the jam, and the next day, I had the same problem. I replaced the belt and it's business as usual now!


I had a similar problem and an adjustment of the cable(at the adjustment nut) was all it took.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Brand new here so feel free to take my advice with a grain of salt. But I have the same blower and for sticking triggers, go ahead and take the wheels off, then take the drive covers off, and inside there are gears that go in and out when you pull the trigger... I think they call them "dogs". Don't use WD-40, its not a good lubricant and also not rated for cold. Use liquid/spray graphite. spray it on and pull the triggers to work it in. 

I just did it last night and it is like Aladdin "A whole new World"


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Around cable ends, I recommend Fluid Film. The more you use it the more it will build up. Just a quick squirt is all it needs. Absolutely no water will get in. It's fantastic stuff and non conductive (for you RC boat hobbyists)

It will get along just fine with the graphite as suggested above. It just simply creates a fabulous (wet) barrier that is long lasting. Snow or water won't work its way in.


----------

